
Show HN: Try cool products, get paid by crypto - project7
https://review.hunt.town/
======
sciencewolf
Went through all the pages and still can't tell what this is, as a "review
hunt" is never clearly defined.

It's cool to try to create a category, but you gotta make sure the user knows
what it actually means.

~~~
project7
Hi, thanks for your feedback. Will think about changing the tagline. Yeah this
is not much in a defined category, also it uses crypto that adds some
complexity.

